# Gaggia brera not priming



## Coldands (Jan 1, 2017)

Brought gaggia brera exdisplay .on turning on it says it needs priming .when I follow operation now

water is taken or

dispensed from

the frother and when the control knob is turned back to o it resumes the coffee cup and warning triangle blinking indicating it stills needs priming .any help would be appreciated


----------

